# Finding pants



## Nem (Jan 23, 2012)

Im trying to find a pair of pants that would be a good colour fit for my jacket:










I feel like that dark olive khaki green is kinda hard to match with anything, and Im trying to avoid the boring tones like black/grey

any recommendations on even a colour that would go well with this?


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Well.. Since there's some orange on the zippers, why not get a pair of orange pants to go with it?


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

orange definitely works. and how did you not think that already?


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

that's a great looking setup...


----------



## Nem (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah i mean orange/red is the obvious choice, but im looking for a good backup colour incase I cant find orange pants. Im planning on getting these on sale and I can't seem to find any orange pants here in canada, so trying to figure out a backup colour option


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Burton al 2L Cyclic pants 
Color : Keef










I hate to break it to you bud, but if you didn't want boring tones, then you shouldn't of bought a boring jacket to begin with.


----------

